# Cheap KitchenAid....



## Russell (Sep 1, 2004)

DO you think that the cheapest I am going to find for the ^ quart pro Kitchenaid mixer is $249, without using email spam? I am trying to find the lowest price.


----------



## Russell (Sep 1, 2004)

what about second hand? anyone know a place besides ebay?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.chefscatalog.com/store/c...erId=cat000130&grandMasterId=cat000129&cmCat=

this place has the 4.5 qt mixer for $199.99. I've seen it that low at a couple of stores as well, you'll just have to look around.

personally, i wouldn't buy one second hand however, only because i'd be wary of how the owner treated it. however, if you could get a return policy on the used mixer, then i would say go for it.


----------



## Russell (Sep 1, 2004)

o well i found the 6 quart pro one not used for $50 more. should i go for the 6 quart?


----------



## ironchef (Sep 1, 2004)

definitely. the larger sized bowl will definitely come in handy


----------



## Russell (Sep 1, 2004)

ok thank you!


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw one on eBay for $.01 !!!! 

I am not kidding here. The guy who got it ended up paying about $.50 and shipping which was $30. Heck of a deal. I messed up the bids so I didn't get it. Good luck.


----------



## Russell (Sep 1, 2004)

i looked on ebay. no good deals right now. oh well.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 1, 2004)

M.-I have a kitchenaid mixer and got the more expensive one at the time, because it had a more heavy-duty motor in it. I later realized it doesn't tilt up like the cheaper model, and I sometimes regret that I did'nt get the other version for this very reason-just something to consider.


----------



## Russell (Sep 1, 2004)

for me, the bowl lift design is very convenient. My grandma has one.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 2, 2004)

miguzigoldfish said:
			
		

> i looked on ebay. no good deals right now. oh well.



Keep looking, you will find one.  Also, don't get a new one, get one that is marked "Hobart".  Hobart sold the brand to Whirlpool about 20 years ago, and the new machines do not have the quality that made the name Kitchenaid famous.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 6, 2004)

I have the 5 qt mixer and loved it.  If you have a bed bath and beyond near or (or a linens n things) they retail for $249 there, but with a 20% off coupon (I get them weekly), the mixer comes to $200.  I got mine for mother's day a year ago and I use it at least once or twice a week, usually more.

I was looking on amazon this morning for a friend and they had some refurbished ones.  I don't know what kind of warranty it comes with, but it's worth a look.

Laur


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2004)

well I found the six quart pro one with all the wierd features. and its 249, plus it comes with the meat grinder and the matching spatula. 
9by matching i mean to the mixer, not the meat grinder. lol)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't think you're going to be able to beat $249 for the KA Pro 6 - that's about $125 cheaper than the best usual discounted price. Even with Christmas sales and rebates you're not going to beat that price on that model. The bottom of the line model they sell at WalMart is about $200 and it is smaller in capacity and power.

I have much less of a problem buying a factory referb than something used off ebay. The referb just means that whatever was going to break in the first year did and they fixed it, and it probably comes with a factory warranty as good as a new one (but double check the warranty). Something used off ebay always has the "buyer beware" warranty.

I know a lot of people love, and swear by, the 5-qt Artisan model - but it doesn't have as strong of a motor as the 5-qt Pro, which doesn't has as much power as the 6-qt Pro.


----------



## Lyn 221 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a four and a half or five quart bowl...have mixed many dense cookies, decorator frostings and even bread without any problems. I have the tilt head and love it. Hope that information helps.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been all over the internet on cooking and chefs forums, and the consensus is that the new Whirlpool kitchenaid mixers are not up to the standard of the old Hobart kitchenaid mixers.  

For example on kitchenaid's own forum there are lots of complaints regarding quality: http://forum.kitchenaid.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=807.

See also: http://forum.kitchenaid.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=677

If I needed a new mixer, I would rather take my chance going with a Ebay auction with a seller with a decent reputation/feedback, and buying a good Hobart Kitchenaid.   Even if the mixer needed some repairs down the line, the Hobart service people can fix it like new, and you will have a better machine than the new kitchenaids, and for less money.


----------

